# new baby prianha beef heart that bad!!



## piranhalovur (Aug 20, 2004)

he really likes the beef heart and eats it everytime i throw it in there he didnt eat blood worms of brine shrimp is it that bad to just keep him on the beef heart?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Beefheart is good for P's i havent see how its bad for them


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

i wouldnt feed them only beef heart i like to stick to natural types of food
fish and fish parts


----------



## Perry5136 (Aug 4, 2004)

I've heard beef heart can be bad for them just b ecause it's not natural. Mine have nibbled at it but not really gone for it.


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Feed it in moderation.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

beefheart is really fatty, dont get him stuck on one food already, try to feed him something different everyday, like beefheart then shrimp then catfish then blood worms and start over,


----------



## anzoil (May 31, 2004)

I feed mine goldfish, cichlid mix (frozen), doromin sticks, bloodworm (frozen). I did buy some some fish parts from the local supermarket - it was mainly salmon and they didn't touch it! I've heard mountain minnows are also ok. I also accidently put a tiny tropical puffer in that had been terrorising the fish in my other tanks and two of my p's died instantly - I didn'y know they were poisoness! so don't feed them puffers. Find out first if any are poisoness!


----------

